# Darn fire alarm



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Last night the fire alarm in our apt. building went off. Someone's oven blew up and caught fire, but they used a fire extinguisher to get it out. Fire Dept. still came. Simone got so scared from the fire alarm that she peed on the floor. Usually she runs to hide when the alarm goes off, but she just laid right where she was. When I went over to her I pet her for a second or two to make sure she wasn't going to hiss or try to bite since she was so scared. If you remember, she has that hissy problem. She doesn't hiss at the two of us, but if she's scared like she was you don't know what she's capable of doing.  I let my husband pick her up as she favors him. So, in the carrier she goes and out the door with both kitties we went. When we got downstairs, I peeked in the carriers to see how the kitties were doing and noticed Simone had pooped in her carrier. Poor kitty cat was so scared.   She's never done that before for other alarms. 

My husband thinks since him and I were running around getting carriers, shoes, cell phones and stuff that Simone didn't have a chance to run and hide cause we were blocking her exit to the bedroom. :? I gave them a treat when we got back upstairs cause I felt so bad for Simone. They were real troopers for sticking near instead of running off like they usually do when the alarm goes off. It made the exit go faster.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Poor kitty. My building's fire alarm goes off every once and a while, and I don't know why. Oddly - my cats aren't scared. Mayeb cause it's kind of muffled. They do freak out a bit when my smoke alarm goes off (and so do I). But then that's my fault anyway.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor Simone  . My cat is quite skittish too. If she hears the telephone or the vacuum cleaner she'll run & hide. I hope she's better now  .


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, Simone's fine. As soon as we were allowed to go back to our apts. Simone came right out of the carrier like nothing happened. She of course went to clean up after having a little accident in the carrier.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

My fire alarm went off last nite too - someone decided to pull the alarm as a prank at midnite... then again at 2:30... then again at 4:30. There has been a couple of arsons/fires in my building and the one next door in the past so every time it goes off we diligently troop down the stairs just in case, and wait for the fire dept to come to reset the alarm. It took them quite a while when it was the third trip there in one nite... Otis and Jazz were fine getting pushed into their crates for the trip the first time, but come the third time even food didn't make it any easier... I felt sorry for them, but couldn't risk it being real and them being left behind...


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh, that would so suck. Yeah, with arson having been done before you never know when it's the real thing. Some people in our building with cats have told me they just open their patio before evacuating in case there is a real fire and the cats can just jump the patio. :? I guess it's safer than the cat just being killed in a fire, but they can fall to their death or run away, too. 8O More times than none it's just an alarm being pulled or someone burning dinner. Better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

A housefire has always been one of my biggest fears. The family cats were indoor-outdoor, so there was less worry about them... my main big huge fear was my dog. I mean, really, how do you get a 45-lb dog down from the second floor??? My fire escape from my room is out my window and down a tree... but I would NEVER leave my dog behind. I admit I have had many worrisome nights trying to figure out what to do. But at least I know my dad would come over to get my dog and I - the dog's like his second daughter, and I of course am his first!

I'm glad your fire alarms were just an alarm. Sorry for Simone.  But at least she would have been safe, if it was an emergency.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

When I used to live in an apartment with my family, the alarms were always fake, and we had this intercom system, and the superintendant would come on telling us not to bother evacuating, it was a false. That was handy, so i never had to experience evacuating a cat  Even the one time it wasn't a fake, the fire was on my floor in the hallway, and we couldnt' leave our apt, so we shoved wet towels by the door and went out on the balcony (with TC!) That was scary, but everyone got out okay


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

vanillasugar said:


> Even the one time it wasn't a fake, the fire was on my floor in the hallway, and we couldnt' leave our apt, so we shoved wet towels by the door and went out on the balcony (with TC!) That was scary, but everyone got out okay


Oh dear! I live on the fourth floor with no trees, so can just picture it. Even having the kitties leap down is not an option. But I AM right next to the stairwell, so can make a quick escape if need be, and can get those kitties pretty fast into their carriers... its amazing what tossing the right treat in will do... Let's hope I never have to experience the real thing...


----------

